# Albrandweg am Samstag



## Florian (9. März 2004)

Auf der Seite des DAV-Nürnberg ist eine MTB-Tour entlang des Albrandwegs von Hersbruck nach Forchheim zu finden. Da steht was von 1500Hm, aber keine Streckenangabe. Ich habe vor die Tour am Samstag zu fahren. Wie viele km sind das denn?
Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?
Abfahrt 9:37 Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof, 9:51 Bhf. Hersbruck.


----------



## Ralfbausa (10. März 2004)

Hi Flo,

Interesse hätte ich schon, bin aber am WoEn zum Ski(End) fahren.
Falls Du fahren solltest, lass doch mal hören wie es war.

Happy Trails
Ralf



			
				Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Seite des DAV-Nürnberg ist eine MTB-Tour entlang des Albrandwegs von Hersbruck nach Forchheim zu finden. Da steht was von 1500Hm, aber keine Streckenangabe. Ich habe vor die Tour am Samstag zu fahren. Wie viele km sind das denn?
> Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?
> Abfahrt 9:37 Nürnberg Hauptbahnhof, 9:51 Bhf. Hersbruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (10. März 2004)

Das sind teilweise super Trails und dürften zwischen 65 und 75 km sein. Es geht auch ganz schön rauf und runter! Aber du fährst ja früh genug los, um vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit in FO zu sein.   

Ich bin am WE nicht da, sonst wäre so eine etwas längere Tour genau nach meinem Geschmack!  

Viel Spaß


----------



## merkt_p (10. März 2004)

Hallo Florian,

ich habe meinen Bericht nochmal durchgesehen und Dir die Stelle mit der Entfernung nochmals angefügt (die 62 km sind ein bisschen versteckt).
Du solltest auch jedenfall eine Karte mitnehmen, falls Du mal vom Weg abkommst (Bayerischen Vermessungsamt Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz Veldensteiner Forst Blatt UK L 29, 1: 50 000 oder vom Fritsch Verlag Blatt 53, 1: 50 000).
Ansonsten brauchst Du immer nur dem "roten Strich" zu folgen.

"Um auf den Albrandweg zu kommen, fahren wir in Hersbruck vom Bahnhof die Hauptstrasse unterhalb der Bahngleise Richtung Westen/ Nürnberg. Nach ca. 500 mtr. nehmen wir die Strasse die rechts abbiegend unter den Bahngleisen hindurch führt. Weitere 50 mtr. weiter überqueren wir den Bach und da sehen wir auch die Markierung der wir die nächsten *62 km folgen*, der rote waagrechte Strich auf weißem Grund."

Ich kann am Wochenende leider nicht, wünsche Dir aber sehr viel Spass bei der Wiederholung der Tour. 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Florian (10. März 2004)

Danke
Die 62km hab ich wohl wirklich überlesen.
Jedenfalls dürfte das ganz schön heftig werden, nachdem das mit dem Wintertraining nicht so ganz genial geklappt hat, aber irgendwann muss man ja im Frühjahr ernsthaft anfangen *g*


----------



## Florian (14. März 2004)

Wir sind die Tour gestern tatsächlich gefahren, mussten aber feststellen, dass es noch zu früh im Jahr dafür ist. Man konnte an vielen Stellen feststellen, dass es wirklich eine richtig gute Tour mit sehr spaßigen Trails ist, aber momentan ist der Albrandweg über weite Strecken noch so vermatscht, dass es mehr ein Bike-Adventure als eine tour war.
Nach 45km  die wir uns wirklich tapfer durch den Matsch gewühlt haben hatten wir dann auch genug und haben abgekürzt zum nächsten Bahnhof.
Zum Glück haben wir in irgendeinem Dorf unterwegs einen braven Samstagnachmittags-Autoputzer überreden können, unsere Räder und uns mit dem Schlauch abzuspritzen, sonst hätten wir es wirklich keinem Schaffner verübeln können, wenn er uns nicht in seinen Zug gelassen hätte. 
Wir werden die Tour auf jeden Fall bei trockenerem Wetter nochmal fahren.


----------



## showman (14. März 2004)

Ich war am Samstag mit Blacksurf unterwegs. Haben auch umgeplant da die Trails stellenweise doch recht glatt und vor allem naß waren. Der Albrandweg steht auch noch auf unserer Liste. 

Gruß Showman


----------

